# winch



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

what is a great winch that won't cost me $300 or more to buy.. i was looking to get one under $200 but i also don't want peice of crap..


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

you can get a viper winch off of ebay for 150 or less


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

make sure you get a waterproof one cause my first was water resistant an burned up in a year


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

promark is having a big sell on their web site idk how good they are but i got one on the way


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

i think all of the viper winches are waterproof and i have heard nothing but good out of them. i will be gettin me one soon


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

Kawasaki Man said:


> i think all of the viper winches are waterproof and i have heard nothing but good out of them. i will be gettin me one soon


 no sir, go on there link an read about there different winches thats what i thought but they are good winches.


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

the ones that i looked at on ebay the classic, max and elite i think said all were fully sealed


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

One of our sponsers, motoalliance has good prices on the vipers. They come in a kit with the bracket to mount to the quad, and alot of other goodies with them. Im looking to get their viper max mx4000. they have it all for $215. Ive read some good reviews on some of the other forums on here about them. Check them out in the sponser section


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

viper ftw


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I hear that Vipers are the best... and reasonably priced... but if you want cheap... not sure how reliable... Smittybilt sells an atv winch, I think 2500 lbs, and it's only like $99... They selll a lot of Jeep products, and I have one of their 8k winches on my Jeep... not quite as good as the bigger brands, but it does the job... 

or you can go to Harbor Freight, or Tractor Supply and buy one... and they have a pretty good warranty... My buddy has 2 on his bike, front and back... when they mess up, he takes them back and gets a new one! and they are really cheap...


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I had a 3000K Harbor Freight winch on my 420, then my rincon. It stayed under water and it was good. It even spent all night under water when I got my bike stuck. Just take the RC box apart and seal it. $99


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks guy for all the suggestions.. i'll do some looking around ans see what i find..


----------



## riverside20 (Apr 23, 2010)

Viper all the way.. Bought a 4k max off ebay with bracket and everything for 150.. Don't think their that cheap still but ya might luck up like I did.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Motoalliance -Viper Max is your best bet.


----------



## kawasakibrute (Oct 13, 2010)

i bought a 4500 pound superwinch off amazon for 196 with two day shipping for total of 236. it has all metal gears and fully sealed, awesome winches, have a 2000 pound on my foreman and a 2000 pound on the rhino and never had trouble out of either one


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I've had good luck with cheaper winches. Warns are junk. Not worth the money you pay for them. My next winch will probably be a viper. Gorilla makes one too.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i do not suggest the gorilla winches. mine crapped out 8 times in the first year. well i can say good customer service lol. they never gave me a hassle on parts


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you guys found that most winches have the same mount configuration?

When my overhauled gorilla craps out and I go with a viper, will I have to get a new mouting plate or re drill the holes on the one I got?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

More than likely you wont have to do anything. For the most part all winches mount universally. I bought a gorilla wireless winch system and have had no probs with it. Works awesome. I'd recommend it or any other wireless system. So nice especially when yer by yerself and need to hook it up in bad situations.


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought a Viper Max 3000 for mine last year, and I LOVE IT! Except for one thing- I went cheap and didn't spring for the synthetic rope went I ordered it! The wire rope is a "pain in the hands" to use and rewind compared to synthetic rope. I believe if you upgrade to either the Max or Elite series, it comes with a Heavy Duty contactor as apposed to the standard one on the Classic. Just food for thought........


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

kawasakibrute said:


> i bought a 4500 pound superwinch off amazon for 196 with two day shipping for total of 236. it has all metal gears and fully sealed, awesome winches, have a 2000 pound on my foreman and a 2000 pound on the rhino and never had trouble out of either one


i recommend the superwinch as well, i got a LT2000 of of ebay, alaso included a snatch block and a small d ring in the kit, was like 98 bucks i think, free shipping, works quite well :bigok:


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Well my rebuild didnt last lol. Used it to winch the bike onto the truck saturday while my kid was napping, then used it yesterday to pull someone out of a hole who was high centered and my helicoil job failed. The inserts pulled out and the winch came loose and damaged my bumper :34:


Time to stop being a cheap arse and buy a new winch lol


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

had a viper that was suppose to be on my bike years ago... never worked after 8 contactors it went to my cousins house to see if he could get it to work had some offbrand 2000lb whinch for years it was good but not enough and eventually the cable got really rusted and i wanted wireless. got a harbor freight. it couldnt of pulled a feather out or a hole that would be to much weight. got a warn now its a good winch. used it like 6 times been under water a few times. it still works good. then we had a gorilla on my brothers bike burnt the motor in the garage spooling it up as soon as it got installed... we must of burnt 5 contactors and switches before we found out it was the motor. and now my bro has a milemarker its a good winch its used for plowing and has always seemed to do good


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Viper all the way!

Customer service is awesome, product is great and pricing is sweet too!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

RUNVA, bought one a couple months ago. I've been using it for plowing snow and it works great, its been wound in and out lots. Its fully sealed and has no plastic parts and its canadian built and the price is right.


----------

